# Should I get 4 or 6 corydoras?



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

I am starting a 20 gallon long which will have 1 male betta and some corydoras. I was going to get just 4 cories, but I know they like 6 to be completely comfortable. However, I don't want to overstock my tank with 6 cories. How many cories can I safely get?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Only one betta? Then get 6.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

6 should be just fine. Have fun picking them out.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

I might consider cory's such as Sterbai corydora's, or Peppered corydora's that do better than other's at tropical temp's that betta's enjoy.
Many of the corydora's don't much care for water warmer than 75 or 76 degree's F in my opinion/expierience.
Would let the tank age a bit (couple month's) before introducing the cory's.
This will ensure there is stable parameter's,and mature substrate for the cory's to root around in.
All kind's of little critter's establish themselves over time, near the bottom,and mulm that should be present, provides a good place for these fish to search out food's.
The corydora's sometimes don't do well in Newly established tank's, and often do better in tank's with some age. 
Just my two cent's.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 23, 2012)

If I keep my tank at 80, will albino cories be okay? They're one of the few kinds of cories my lfs sells, and they are really cute. They also got along with my betta really well. He would root around the bottom of the cage with them searching for extra blood worms. It was really cute!


----------

